

A bot that flies Flappy Bird clone through all tubes - rrtwo
http://chrisbeaumont.github.io/floppybird/

======
tostitos1979
The bird hit the pipe at 7 for me. Could be a browser/cpu issue?

~~~
tostitos1979
Cool idea though .. been meaning to implement a flappy bird bot myself.

